# Testing 4 days before hospital conformation (IVF)



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

I have tested this morning  with a first response test (4 days before we go to the hospital for our conformation) and we got a very faint positive line. 

Can you get a false positive? Has anybody?

Is is 12 days since my late night injection, Could the HCG still be in my system? 

I am naughty and should have waited( says she who has brought two more `first response` tests again today  ) but I just cant. I cant help who I am and thats that. 

Has anybodyelse done what Ive done yet?

Does the faint line mean that it could be positive.


----------



## Maxie (Nov 13, 2006)

Anna

I don't know if you can get a false positive, but tentative congratulations.

Keep us posted. 

Maxie


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ooh thats brill anna, those first response ones do show up early dont they? seem to recall the adverts. lookin good   ooh youre gonna drive yourself bonkers now you naughty woman!!! i would test daily from now if it were me   good luck


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

A line is a line! Congratulations!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

A line is a line hun and hopefully it will mean good news but i guess there is still a slight chance that there may be a little of the HCG left in your system. It can take up to 14 days to go......how much was your last dose?

I'd be cautiously optimistic.......keeping everything crossed for you  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

It was two parts powder, one part fluid. Cant remember what that dose was and it was 12 days ago!!!!

Its going to torture us now....Not that it wouldnt anyway!!!


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

ANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNA!!

It's me!!  

my god i'm sooo excited for you and Paul!

Even though you tested four days early A line is a line!!! and as long as you have no trigger HCG left in ur system it should be true!

[fly]CONGRATS GIRLIE!!!![/fly] Now text me back! I cannt sleep now!

xxx Angie and Baby Tolley


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

I hope so honey!!! Im   for us. The hormones can be out of your body as little as 8 days and as long as 14 after you have it.
I cant remember the dose (2 parts powder 1 part fluid) though.

Im sooooo scared. Is it isnt it Arrrrrggggggghhhhhh. I will not sleep again until after Thursday!!!!


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

i'll be honest with you, the trigger should be out your system by now.

Don't call the clinic as they're pants to advice when it comes to testing early (which is Naughty! but we're only human!!!!)

if you really can't bare not knowing then like Avon said test each morning and look to see if the line stays and/or becomes darker.

Don't compare tests using diff brands though, when i found out about this miracle    i'm carrying I used different brands and panicked when one was more faint than the other!!

I kept testing for 2 weeks after i found out as it just didn't sink in and now I have my pride and joy kicking away at my tummy as we speak.

Are you back at work tommorow?? 
arrrrrrrrggghhh i can't now sleep either!!

I've told baby tolley naughty auntie anna is making us stay up!! But what a great reason too!!

We should celebrate with champers Thurs me thinks!!

xxxxxxxxx Love ya lots 

i've been prayin this works for you! And could wish for no other person to get that much wanted BFP!!!!


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

remember too Anna, that the first day I found out i was pregnant,  i did a test as a 'joke' and nearly threw the test away before seeing a very very faint line!steve had to hold it up to the window it was that faint

so faint lines are still LINES! xxxxx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh my Goodness, I forgot about when Steve had to hold it up to the window. He did tell me that when I cut his hair!!! 
Paul is so excited. I so hope it isnt all in vain. I am going to test again tomorrow morning!!!! Glutten for punishment!! 
I just thought if the digi one says `pregnant` or `not pregnant` it might be better

Love you!! Now....Go to sleep!!! Lol!!


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

i can't sleep now!! lol you've made me all excited! i feel exactly the same the day i found out and then couldnt sleep to retest!!!

digi one may be better yes as they require a lot more HCG

I'd get paul to get one ASAP in morning and text me!! xxxxx 

remember use first pee!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

We tested on day 11 and got our first ever BFP, and we are now very, very proud mummy & daddy to  beautiful twin boys as a result of that BFP.

A line is a line, Congratulations.

I would not ring the clinic until test date as they don't seem to appreciate early testing, but as said above we are only human.

Take care & enjoy 

City Chic x


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

City Chic said:


> Hi,
> 
> We tested on day 11 and got our first ever BFP, and we are now very, very proud mummy & daddy to beautiful twin boys as a result of that BFP.
> 
> ...


Whoooop, thats wondeful news city chick!! Thats my next hope. that both of my embies have lived!!!! I want them both to survive. The line on the test ive done this morning is loud and proud. We are over the moon.


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Congratulations on your   hun. 
My first test was really faint that we had to hold it up to window and did loads of tests after. I never got a dark line, all were really faint. 

Congrats and hope you have a happy healthy 9 months


----------



## crazycatlady (Aug 3, 2008)

congratulations on your


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

crazycatlady said:


> congratulations on your


honey you get your result the day after mine....Have you done a sneaky test or darent you?/


----------



## crazycatlady (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm too scared! I did a sneaky test on friday (way too early) and it was BFN of course so now I'm just too scared to see another one!


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh honey!! Friday was way to early.

bet you you get a BFP!!!!!


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't forget to Join the 1st trimester thread and announce ur BFP on the BFP thread!!!

love ya lots

are you free to meet for a drink some time this week wahooooooooooo i'm so excited! i have another! bump buddy... xxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

tutt tutt   im glad im not the only one testing early .. i had nat fet on 25th not supposed to test till sunday 10th a whole 16 days after transfer.. obviously ive been naughty and caved in i had lines on cheapy 10miu tests of ebay then line on sainsburys test and boots and a plus sign on clearblue normal test yesterday.. i did a clearblue digital this morning and a first responce all saying pregnant .. im in shock   we are naughty but i just cant help it ..im a pee stick addict


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

I have done a clear blue digi tonight at 6pm...it took seconds to come up pregnant!!! I need the    I cant stop weeing on them!!!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl you sound as bad as me ..weird isnt it for not pregnant it takes a while to come up...pregnant came up within about 30 secs ...i was staring looking for the not  ...best of luck for thursday do you go in for blood test then? i have to do home test sunday...ive phoned my clinic but they fobbed me off with ring back next monday


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

miriam7 said:


> pmsl you sound as bad as me ..weird isnt it for not pregnant it takes a while to come up...pregnant came up within about 30 secs ...i was staring looking for the not  ...best of luck for thursday do you go in for blood test then? i have to do home test sunday...ive phoned my clinic but they fobbed me off with ring back next monday


They will do babe, im not even bothering ringing my clinic. They dont listen until D-day!! That was the first digi test ive ever done!!
Im really pleased for you hun(and me!!) our due dates will be practically the same!!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i suppose i just have to sit the week out i will be   by the end of it   how many days after transfer are you on thur?


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Well done ladies, now lay off the pee sticks you have far more important things to be saving the pennies up for now........ 

Good Luck, Take Care & Enjoy x x x


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

miriam7 said:


> i suppose i just have to sit the week out i will be  by the end of it  how many days after transfer are you on thur?


12 days after ET and 14 days after EC.xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

only a day between us then   best of luck hun 3 more sleeps for you


----------



## *Tomo* (Mar 21, 2008)

Can i join you ladies?

We got our first ever BFP on weds at 7dpt & 12dpc and im exactly the same i just cant stop peeing on them!    
It seems weird after trying for so long and never seeing one now we've got one its sureal!
I was REALLY naughty and have bin testing since et to watch hcg leave first so i knew i couldnt get a false positive.
I was surprised it was gone at 5dpc!!! Must be the gallons of water ive bin drinking!!!
My OTD is this tuesday (12th) so ive managed to refrain from ringing the clinic!! 
Think im going to ask them for a b/t to see what my HCG level is if they'll let us?
So excited!!! I notice 2 of you live in Derbyshire, does anyone live near Chesterfield?

Lots Of love

xx


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

*Tomo* said:


> Can i join you ladies?
> 
> We got our first ever BFP on weds at 7dpt & 12dpc and im exactly the same i just cant stop peeing on them!
> It seems weird after trying for so long and never seeing one now we've got one its sureal!
> ...


 Hey hun, Thats fantastic news!! Cant wait for tuesday for you now babe!! Let me know what happenes!! ASAP!! I now live in whitwell near worksop but I used to live in new whittington in chesterfield. I still work in newbold. Are you from chesterfield?? Much love and positive vibes ,Anna


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

Tomo  

congrats honey 

i think ive worked out that we already 'know' each other  

lots of love
Suze xx


----------



## *Tomo* (Mar 21, 2008)

Yep tis me Suze xxxx

Hey Girlies 

OTD yday for me!!!! Got really dark line on clinic's test. 
My scan is booked for the 9th of Sept and also went in to have hcg done and it was 935!!!!   

Is your tummy much bigger than normal? Mines huge!! Cant do up any of my jeans or trousers and had to get Maternity Jeans from next yday even managed a size smaller than i normaly buy jeans in! Not got any ovary pain so im presuming my ovaries must have settled down by now?? 

Still no icky sickyness...just completely knackered and tummy always feels hungry yet when i eat im really full quickly 

Hows everyone else feeling? 

Anna Yes i live in Whit Moor small world ey......

Love 

Tomo xx


----------

